# how to take HCG



## vette1derek (Aug 13, 2005)

im going to start a d-bol and sustanon cycle soon. i need to know when to inject hcg, where to inject,how much to inject.  


      thanks.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 13, 2005)

generally 500 iu every 3-5 days. I shoot it in the fat on my lower stomach. Im not sure about sust, but when I was on test e, I started using it the 3rd week of my cycle.


----------



## kraziplaya (Aug 13, 2005)

i didnt experience atrophy during my cycle so during the last week i ran some hcg to help with my pct...i split 1500ius into 3 shots and took em about 4-5 days apart and took the last one about a week before pct started...i think it helped but who knows


----------



## LAM (Aug 13, 2005)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> im going to start a d-bol and sustanon cycle soon. i need to know when to inject hcg, where to inject,how much to inject.
> 
> 
> thanks.



you can pretty much use HCG during the entire cycle, after the frist 3-4 weeks of a cycle or at the end of a cycle for 2-3 weeks.  IMO how it's used really depends on what you are using.  atrophy is more likely with longer cycles and full HPTA recover is more difficult with deca & tren then say test.  I good dosage is 500 iu's taken every 3-4 days. you can inject IM but most inj by the navel.  just pinch off some skin about 1" to the left/right of the navle and inj at a 45 degree angle.  always swab with alcohol before and after injections.


----------



## bodybuilder91 (May 21, 2015)

Generally I run HCG about 250 ius Monday and Thursday during cycle.  Maybe that's not enough as I'm reading above. My cycles are very long as well..


----------



## Repo (May 22, 2015)

I generally put hCG into two categories, based on the gear you are running.

If it's an only testosterone cycle I follow this...

*HCG 250iu's twice a week 5 weeks on 1 week off - repeat.*
_Stop injections 4 days prior to SERM treatment.
_
If it's a cycle with two or more compounds such as test and dbol - I follow this...

*HCG 500iu's twice a week 5 weeks on 1 week off - repeat.*
_Stop injections 4 days prior to SERM treatment.
_
I inject into the belly, and any time of the day is fine... store it in the refrigerator wrapped in tin foil
after it's mixed.

You have about a month before its potency begins to reduce...

I've been blasting and cruising for years, following the 500iu's twice a week - 5 weeks on, 1 week off - repeat.
Which has worked perfect.

If you don't have supplies yet here's what you'll need...

*1) 5,000iu hCG
2) 10ml Bacteriostatic water (bac water)
3) 10ml mixing vial 
4) slin pins - or 29g syringe

*This has worked perfectly for me for about 4 years.


----------



## blergs. (May 25, 2015)

vette1derek said:


> im going to start a d-bol and sustanon cycle soon. i need to know when to inject hcg, where to inject,how much to inject.
> 
> 
> thanks.


I rec 500iu 2x a week for the last 4-5 weeks of cycle leading up to BUT NOT into PCT. subq in belly fat


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 25, 2015)

Starting week 2 of every cycle, 1000iu 2X a week until PCT is complete. 



/V


----------



## FuckOverTraining (Jun 8, 2015)

Do not run while on cycle. HCG activates your natural production of test. Its counterproductive, save your money. Depends on how many mg/week of test you run. I generally run 2500iu eod 1 week after my last shot when Im at 800mg/week of test. No crash whatsoever, and I lose no gains at all.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2015)

FuckOverTraining said:


> Do not run while on cycle. HCG activates your natural production of test. Its counterproductive, save your money. Depends on how many mg/week of test you run. I generally run 2500iu eod 1 week after my last shot when Im at 800mg/week of test. No crash whatsoever, and I lose no gains at all.


HCG is not counter productive on cycle at all. Many docs prescribe it to men on HRT.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm on my first test e cycle 600mgs/ week x 16 weeks. I just ordered some hcg I'm on my 5th week and now is when shits getting real!(alpha male feeling/ killing it in the gym) Do I need the hcg ? Some ppl tell me it's not really necessary for a test only cycle but I did kick start with methadrol extreme and Im thinking about running some var towards the end of cycle...


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> I'm on my first test e cycle 600mgs/ week x 16 weeks. I just ordered some hcg I'm on my 5th week and now is when shits getting real!(alpha male feeling/ killing it in the gym) Do I need the hcg ? Some ppl tell me it's not really necessary for a test only cycle but I did kick start with methadrol extreme and Im thinking about running some var towards the end of cycle...



Do you need it, no? But it will definitely help you recover once you're cycle is completed


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 11, 2015)

Do you recommend on cycle or pct?


----------

